# 10.5mm Cutter With Slight Rounded Corners?



## Fireengines (Dec 10, 2015)

I received an email from AZcarbide today asking me if turners would be interested in a 10.5mm square cutter with very slight rounded corners just enough to eliminate the sharp corners? Your thoughts?


----------



## TonyL (Dec 10, 2015)

I used to buy from him when I used carbide. I found his cutter to compatible with EWT if that helps anyone.


----------



## Imaginethat (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes! I believe the radius would add a nice touch. I started using the AZ carbide in place of EWT today and can not tell the difference between the two.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 10, 2015)

I use the Radius cutter all the time. Never a straight blade. Too easy to get a catch. This comes from my use of a curved skew.


----------



## csr67 (Dec 11, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I use the Radius cutter all the time. Never a straight blade. Too easy to get a catch. This comes from my use of a curved skew.



Same here.  I had a square easy wood rougher and I recently replaced the cutter with a radius from AZ carbide.  I won't go back to the square.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 11, 2015)

Fireengines said:


> I received an email from AZcarbide today asking me if turners would be interested in a 10.5mm square cutter with very slight rounded corners just enough to eliminate the sharp corners? Your thoughts?



He already has an 11mm R2 and a square 10.5 mm cutter, so if I understand his question correctly, it seems that he is considering the addition of a 10.5mm cutter with something like an R4 or R6 corner  to his product lineup.

Personally, I probably wouldn't buy such a cutter. I don't use square cutters at all and I'm perfectly happy with r2 cutters, so I don't see a need for something between r2 and square, particularly in this small size. Others might though.


----------

